# Insulating around brick chimney



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't like the idea of anything touching the brick.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, I got some scraps, big enough for the job, of 1/4" cement board. If I hold that off the brick an inch or so then spray the foam to that OR blue cellulose up to, I should be ok?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Sure, as long as the brick can breathe.


----------

